# new horse arrived from texas to Luxembourg



## krissy3 (Apr 14, 2010)

Utopias American banner aka Chico , arrived last thursday in Luxembourg. I was there for the unloading, and to make sure he was OK. His groom from EZ2Spot was with him , and took excellent care of him, unfortunatly chico does not drink or eat while traveling




The facilities in Luxembourg were nice, he had a clean bedded stall with good hay. His flight was smooth , and he looked very good considering the didtance, and what he had been through in the last 5 weeks. I did a personal pick up , meaning that I came with my trailor ....I do not recomend this for anyone picking up a horse from any Cargo . When you arrange a pick up from a professional company the paperwork is pushed through ahead of time. Once the haulers get there the horse is loaded and off they go. NOT SO for a private pick up. You have to push the paperwork through the different offices yourself and deal directly with the French. this becomes a tangle ôf unnessessary paperwork that never seems to get completed on the first or even 2nd attempt, so you end up going back and fourth to the different offices to gather codes that they forgot to add to the paperwork the first time. We were stuck about 3 hours longer they the rest of the shippers for this reason. we had 1500 kilos on our vet report that had to be done all over again, we had the wrong name, the wrong type of horse, and a lot of other stupid mistakes. When I arrived they asked me if i was there to pick up the 6 monkeys....Ummm NO, just 1 small horse.Later i found out they ment donkeys.



So please tell your buyers to arrange a professional hauler to pick up your horse at the airport. I would fly in to over see things and make sure the horse is in good shape , and in a quiet stall etc.... but then let the professionals handle the paperwork.





We had a 10 hour drive home , and 3 hours before we got home Chico was looking very tired, lethargic, and at the end of his rope. Fortunatly I had a friend that I could visit on the way home for chico to stretch his legs and we could take his vitals, and if possible get him to drink. ( he wouldnt drink)

He is home now, he is setteling in very well, he did drink once he got home, it was like he knew he was home and could relax enough to eat and drink. He was rechecked by a vet the very next day, and things are great. He is a great horse, and is enjoying his new home and family, (even the Donkey) . I am just telling you about the hassle at the airport so people will save themselves the headache and hire someone to get the horse. I believe the paperwork is done the day before or maybe even a week before by the hauling company, same goes for the customs at the border. When I showed up , they looked at me like they had never delt with a horse comming into their country before as a residence, so obviously the paperwork is done from a different office , ahead of time by the hauler. I was happy with the flight, and the handelers, and the quarantine, just not with the buero.

it was worth it though!!



he is an awsome horse!

kristen


----------



## Mominis (Apr 14, 2010)

So glad Chico is home!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2010)

So glad to hear from you Krissy. i have been checking your last thread everyday, worrying that something might have gone wrong as we hadn't heard from you! But at last you have Chico home safe and sound








So sorry to hear that you had so much trouble at the airport. Must admit that it all went very smoothly at Preswick when we flew Dragon in. But I think preswick is a lot smaller than the airport at Luxembourg?? We only had 4 or 5 horses, including large ones, unloading from Dragon's flight, and all our paperwork/payments were sorted before the plane even landed, which just left the vetting and horse paperwork to check and we were free to go!

Still all that is now in the past for you - but your warning may well be of use to others, thanks! All that remains now is for you to post some pics of your new boy - we need to see him in his new home!

Anna


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm so glad to here he got there and all is good. I have been wondering how he was doing. Such a long trip. Now we just need pictures of him strutting his stuff.


----------



## krissy3 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have sooo many photos .... but cant seem to post them on this forum, and my computer is in German ... very frustrating. I am sorry. All the photos are on my Face book account ...under the name Kristen torkington if anyone would like to see.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 16, 2010)

Sent you a friend request for facebook so I can see the pictures.


----------



## JWC sr. (Apr 29, 2010)

All is well that ends well is an old saying here in Texas, glad you got him home safe and sound. Good Luck with him, sounds like you will enjoy him to say the least.!!!


----------



## Ellen (May 2, 2010)

Krissy,

I am so sorry to here how that all went, but so glad he is home at the hotel, loving life! He will now also know it was all worth it and he ended up at a great new home!!!!!!!!!





Ellen


----------

